# First Annual Battery Blast



## xrcxtreme (Feb 7, 2006)

September 2nd, Xtreme RC and Rc Car Action is having 1st annual battery blast. See xrcracing.com for more details.


----------



## johnny nuggs (Jul 26, 2006)

I am going


----------



## guver (Jul 31, 2002)

What is a battery blast?


----------



## xrcxtreme (Feb 7, 2006)

*Battery Blast*

Battery Blast is the first annual electric only race, sponsered by RC CAR ACTION AND XTREME RC. classes will be 2wd buggy, 4wd buggy, 2wd stadium truck, emaxx,and a vintage class pre 1996. all classes are open mod. XTREME RC is in NewMilford CT. check out xrcracing.com for more details...SEPTEMBER 2ND


----------



## johnny nuggs (Jul 26, 2006)

it will be good


----------



## xrcxtreme (Feb 7, 2006)

Sept 2nd is comming soon. New 1/10 scale track construction will start aug 28th


----------



## xrcxtreme (Feb 7, 2006)

A note to everyone, personal transponders can be used at Xtreme RC.


----------



## jonnycash (Feb 10, 2005)

xtreme is a great race track. I hope there is a big turn out for this race. It should be a lot of fun.


----------



## mcRacing (Sep 28, 2003)

do you sign up on line or can you sign up at the race and is it only 1 day or the weekend


----------



## oldtimer (Mar 3, 2002)

jo jo you have a pm


----------



## dave w 1 (Apr 28, 2005)

jonnycash said:


> xtreme is a great race track. I hope there is a big turn out for this race. It should be a lot of fun.





IM GLAD TO BE A PART OF THIS GREAT EVENT LOTS OF GIFT S FOR THIS ONE! :thumbsup:


----------



## mcRacing (Sep 28, 2003)

mcRacing said:


> do you sign up on line or can you sign up at the race and is it only 1 day or the weekend


any help??


----------



## oldtimer (Mar 3, 2002)

jo jo it is one day and you can enter the same day


----------



## mcRacing (Sep 28, 2003)

thanks kenn, hey so hows the team been doing up north???


----------

